# Paragon wax & pipe finishing



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

I am almost finished with my Pimo pipe! I'll have pictures tonight. I am trying to finish it off with a high luster polish of Paragon wax from finepipes.com. I used a clean sock to apply it to the pipe and another one to buff it. It looks very nice but it isn't as glossy as I'd like. On the website it says that you should use a microfiber cloth for the best lustre. Where would I get one of those and what exactly constitues a microfiber cloth?  Do I really need one? Also, how many coats of the wax should I need to apply? I am so proud of my new pipe. It's been a blast and I highly recommend trying to carve your own at least once.

SB


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't think you absolutely need to use a microfiber cloth. I think I used a simple cotton rag the last time I polished up with Paragon, and it worked fine. I save the microfiber for cleaning my spectacles... you can probably find one in the eyeglass department if you want to give it a shot.

Happy smoking! p


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

Fumioso said:


> I don't think you absolutely need to use a microfiber cloth. I think I used a simple cotton rag the last time I polished up with Paragon, and it worked fine. I save the microfiber for cleaning my spectacles... you can probably find one in the eyeglass department if you want to give it a shot.
> 
> Happy smoking! p


does shoe polish work on pipes? can it be a substitute?


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

tippytwo said:


> does shoe polish work on pipes? can it be a substitute?


That sounds like a bad idea. First, shoe polish smells a bit. Turpentine is not an aroma I want near my tobacco. Second, it's meant for shoe leather -- would it have a corrosive effect on briar? I don't know, but I don't think I'd want to experiment with it. Third, is it flammable?? :z

Stick with pipe wax. It's not expensive and you won't run the chance that your pipe will turn into tiki torch.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I have polished many pipes with both paragon and Halcyon. To get a nice gloss, buff it out with a new/clean shoe brush, then polish again with a microfiber/ The brush really makes the difference!


----------



## oatsbox (Feb 21, 2007)

walmart or target.
automotive cleaning section, it should be with the car waxes shammies etc.

comes in a pack of like 12, useful for all sorts of things, cleaning glass, leaving things clean and shiny etc.

cheap too.


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

Fumioso said:


> That sounds like a bad idea. First, shoe polish smells a bit. Turpentine is not an aroma I want near my tobacco. Second, it's meant for shoe leather -- would it have a corrosive effect on briar? I don't know, but I don't think I'd want to experiment with it. Third, is it flammable?? :z
> 
> Stick with pipe wax. It's not expensive and you won't run the chance that your pipe will turn into tiki torch.


hmm, is there any substitute for pipe wax that I can find at a wal mart?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

A 1 ounce jar of Paragon only cost $7 bucks and it will polish up to 75 pipes. I would not use generic car waxes as they usually contain petroleum products. Pure carnuba was is solid and is only applies suceesfully with a buffer.

I would stick to Paragon for smooths and Halcyon for blast. There is a spray and wipe called Briar Wipe, but it cost more than a jar of Paragon. The Briar pipe spray is a beeswax based wax. It has a lower melting point than Paragon, so it won't last as long.


----------

